# Just finished Building a 604 USAF M16 Clone



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just finished my first Retro build, a 604 USAF no forward assist clone (1969-71) . Just got the reciever from Nodak yesterday,install went pretty good except everything fit tight so it took alittle longer. Still have to get rid of the black charging handle but other than that everything is period correct
Off to the range tomorrow


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just reserved a DPMS lower reciever that a local shop has on the way, not many parts around the Columbus area, also ordered some 30rd mags the other morning they might arrive today, Im considering another mag order in the next few days not sure yet.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I know its to late now but there was alot of recivers at the Westland show. A buddy of mine bought a Stag for $109.00


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow man, your pics totally make me jealous. Nice rifle!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Orlando said:


> I know its to late now but there was alot of recivers at the Westland show. A buddy of mine bought a Stag for $109.00


I should have went to the show but totally forgot about it, might have had to dodge a bullet or two but it would hae given me a chance to see what was out there, any idea when the next one is???


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

This weekend at Wilmington http://www.cegunshows.com/ShowInformation/WilmingtonOH/tabid/82/Default.aspx
Its a drive but I like this one better than Westland unless things have changed since the takeover
Back at Westland on Jan 3.4 th


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont get it wet, it might jam.lol. just kidding. 

sweet looking rifle. let us know how she shoots.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

sharp rebuild, looks like you did a good job on it. how does it shoot?

there is a small gunshow at the fairfield co fairgrounds in lancaster, open til 5 today and 9-3 tomorrow, i was not too impressed with it, round 100 tables i think they claim.

also i believe the next big central ohio show is at vets memorial end of november


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info on the shows.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Went to the range Sunday and was very impressed with the way she shoots. I actually like it better than my Rock River. Can bust clay birds at 100yds prone position all day long. Plenty accurate for me


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just ordered a DPMS heavy barreled upper today from Midway to go with the lower that I have on the way, I wouldnt mind getting a A3 sometime in 09 I guess it just depends on how things go.


----------

